# kde4 - dolphin und konqueror -einstellungen

## pieter_parker

im kde3 hat sich der konqueror so verhalten das wenn ich in ein verzeichnis rein gehe, und wieder zurueck er dann auf auf dem verzeichnis steht wo ich drin gewesen war

im kde4 verhalten sich der konqueror und dolphin so wie windows, sie stehen immer ganz oben am ersten verzeichnis, ich mag diese einstellung ueberhaupt nicht

wo kann ich das verhalten bei beiden jeweils umstellen ? ich finde die option nicht, und weiss nichtmal genau wie sie sich nennt

wie heisst im konqueror die option das alle verzeichnisse in der ansicht "details" angezeigt werden

ich stelle es ein, aber die einstellung scheint nur fuer das aktuelle verzeichnis in dem ich mich befinde waerend des einstellens zuwirken, es soll aber bei allen so angezeigt werden in dem anzeigemodus "details"

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> im kde3 hat sich der konqueror so verhalten das wenn ich in ein verzeichnis rein gehe, und wieder zurueck er dann auf auf dem verzeichnis steht wo ich drin gewesen war
> 
> im kde4 verhalten sich der konqueror und dolphin so wie windows, sie stehen immer ganz oben am ersten verzeichnis, ich mag diese einstellung ueberhaupt nicht
> 
> wo kann ich das verhalten bei beiden jeweils umstellen ? ich finde die option nicht, und weiss nichtmal genau wie sie sich nennt

 

Nur um Misverständnisse auszuschließen:

Dir geht es um den Status der Scrollbar beim Betreten eines Unterverzeichnisses. Wenn du zurückspringst, scrollt Dolphin bei dir nicht an die Position zurück, wo du eigentlich warst, sondern setzt die Scrollbar auf "Seitenanfang"?

Bei mir beobachte ich das Verhalten nicht, das zuletzt betretene Verzeichnis hat den Focus, und die Ansicht scrollt automatisch an die letzte Position zurück.

Selbst wenn ich im Unterverzeichnis die Fenstergröße veränder und dann zurück spinge, ist das zuletzt betretene Verzeichnis sichtbar!

Wie wechselst du denn in das letzte Verzeichnis? Welche KDE-Version?

 *Quote:*   

> wie heisst im konqueror die option das alle verzeichnisse in der ansicht "details" angezeigt werden
> 
> ich stelle es ein, aber die einstellung scheint nur fuer das aktuelle verzeichnis in dem ich mich befinde waerend des einstellens zuwirken, es soll aber bei allen so angezeigt werden in dem anzeigemodus "details"

 

Du findest den Punkt unter "General" (auf deutsch wohl "Allgeimein") versteckt.

Behaviour ("Verhalten"?) -> da musst du lesen was bei den Knöpfchen steht und das für dich passende anschalten.

----------

## spirou

Ich kann dieses (falsche) Verhalten auch feststellen, allerdings nur bei Ansicht übers Netz (Protokoll fish: oder ftp:). Lokal funktioniert es bestens.

----------

## pieter_parker

kde 4.3.1 benutze ich

backspace habe ich bei mir eingestellt das es eine verzeichnisebene hoeher wechselt, es hat die selbse funktion wie das pfeilnachlinks icon in der konquerorleiste

ich versuche es nochmal anders zu umschreiben

ich bin im konqueror, ich erstelle ein verzeichnis, ich wechsel in das erstellte verzeichnis

ich erstelle nun verzeichnisse von a bis z

ich gehe per pfeiltasterunter (bin in der detail ansicht) zu dem verzeichnis das z.b. g heisst, ich druecke enter, ich bin in dem verzeichnis g

ich gehe dann wieder eine verzeichnisebene hoeher (ich sehe wieder alle verzeichnisse von a bis z)

im kde3 war es frueher so das wenn ich nun runter gedrueckt habe ich auf dem verzeichnis h gestanden habe (h kommt nach g)

das war praktisch und hat mir gefallen

nun im kde4 stehe ich wenn ich nach dem rauswechseln aus verzeichnis g auf verzeichnis a wenn ich pfeilnachunten(fuer nach unten) druecke

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4457/bildschirmfoto2y.png

welche der einstellungen ist es ? ich finde es nicht ... gibt es nicht eine config datei mit klardefinierten eintraegen fuer die einstellungen ? diese ungenau haeckchen setzen ist wie im winows  :( 

wenn ich auf dem desktop ein verzeichniss erstelle und dort unterverzeichnisse erstelle, bild dateien reinkopiere usw ... er halte ich immer wenn ich mit der maus auf dem desktop ueber das verzeichniss gehe ein fenster mit einer kleinen vorschau was sich in dem verzeichnis befindet - wie kann ich das abstellen ?

sowohl im konqueror als im dolphin kommt ein mittiges fenster im fenster vom konqueror/dolphin und das konqueror/dolphin fenster wird dunkler und nur das kleine fenster mit dem umzubenennenden dateinamen ist hell

im konqueror frueher im kde3 war das so das kein neues fenster beim umbennen kommt und auch nichts dunkel wird, wo stelle ich das im konqueror ein ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> kde 4.3.1 benutze ich
> 
> backspace habe ich bei mir eingestellt das es eine verzeichnisebene hoeher wechselt, es hat die selbse funktion wie das pfeilnachlinks icon in der konquerorleiste

 

Nein, ist es nicht. Up != Back!

Up wechselt immer eine Verzeichnisebene nach oben, und beginnt mit einer frischen Ansicht, und die ist nun mal "Scrollbar ganz oben".

 *Quote:*   

> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4457/bildschirmfoto2y.png
> 
> welche der einstellungen ist es ? ich finde es nicht ... gibt es nicht eine config datei mit klardefinierten eintraegen fuer die einstellungen ? diese ungenau haeckchen setzen ist wie im winows  

 

Konqueror ist nicht mehr für Dateiverwaltung zuständig, das macht jetzt dolphin. Die Settings für Dateiverwaltung hast du im Konqueror aus KDE3 auch nicht im obersten Baum-Ast gefunden, sondern auch da war es schon im Ast "Dateiverwaltung". Und wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du auch da ein Allgemein. Also bitte nimm das!!!

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich auf dem desktop ein verzeichniss erstelle und dort unterverzeichnisse erstelle, bild dateien reinkopiere usw ... er halte ich immer wenn ich mit der maus auf dem desktop ueber das verzeichniss gehe ein fenster mit einer kleinen vorschau was sich in dem verzeichnis befindet - wie kann ich das abstellen ?

 

Wenn du mal das "Allgemein" für die Dateiverwaltung gefunden hast, kannst du dort gleich mal im Tab "Vorschau" das Häkchen bei "Verzeichnisse" wegmachen. Und bitte schlag mich nicht, wenn es kein "Verzeichinisse" gibt... Ich hab meinen Desktop auf Englisch und hab keine Ahnung, wie das genau im kde-l10n übersetzt wird...

 *Quote:*   

> sowohl im konqueror als im dolphin kommt ein mittiges fenster im fenster vom konqueror/dolphin und das konqueror/dolphin fenster wird dunkler und nur das kleine fenster mit dem umzubenennenden dateinamen ist hell
> 
> im konqueror frueher im kde3 war das so das kein neues fenster beim umbennen kommt und auch nichts dunkel wird, wo stelle ich das im konqueror ein ?

 

Dieses "mittige Fenster" nennt man Dialog. Wenn du nicht willst dass das Hauptfenster dunkel wird, dann schalt halt den KWin-Effekt ab. Der heißt hier "Dialog Parent".

Und wenn du früher im Konqueror Rechtsklick -> Rename gemacht hast, ging auch schon immer ein Dialog auf. Find ich ehrlich gesagt um Welten angenehmer, als in der View rumzufummeln.

----------

## pieter_parker

ok - vom konqueror hab ich mich nun getrennt

ok - up =! zurueck, funktioniert nun, wie frueher

wenn ich in ein verzeichnis mit ca 700 unterverzeichnissen ( in denen jeweils 10 bis 30 dateien sind) wechsel, dauert es gute 10 sekunden bis das verzeichnis "geladen" ist, laesst sich das auf irgendeine weise beschleunigen ?

dolphin > einstellungen > allgemein > vorschauen > 

das haeckchen bei "ordner" wegnehme, scheint es im dolphin fenster zu funktionieren

aber bei den verzeichnissen auf dem desktop nicht - woran koennte das liegen ?

:edit

ich hab grad festgestellt es gibt wenn ich auf den desktop rechtsclick mache bei "einstellungen fuer ordner ansicht" bei anzeige auch eine option fuer die vorschau, dort habe ich ebenfalls alles rausgenommen, aber es kommt immer noch eine vorschau wenn ich mit der maus auf ein verzeichniss wechsel das auf dem deskop liegt

:edit

noch eine frage zum dolphin, ich muss jedesmal ansicht > navigationsleiste > editierbare adressleiste anclicken damit ich eine vernuepftige adressleiste bekomme, wie kann ich das dauerhaft einstellen ?

warum hat das kde4 und der dolphin soviel windows aehnlichkeiten, gefaellt mir garnicht

----------

## pieter_parker

wo im dolpin stelle ich ein das ich einen richtiges fenster mit dem kopiervorgang bekomme, so wie es im konqueror frueher war ?

wo stelle ich es im dolphin ab das wenn ich in ein verzeichnis wechsel in dem 1000 unterverzeichnisse sind, er scheinbar erst alle 1000 durchscant ?

----------

## franzf

So umfangreich ist der Dolphin-Settingsdialog jetzt auch nicht.

Die editierbare Adressleiste kann per Default eingeschaltet werden über diesen Dialog, das solltest du finden.

Einfach mal in aller Ruhe sämtliche Optionen durchschauen. Dann sollten sich die Fragen erübrigen, ob ein bestimmtes Verhalten geändert werden kann oder nicht. Denn supported wird das, was im Dialog einstellbar ist. Versteckte Optionen sind doof und nicht gewährleistet, dass sie im nächsten Release in der Form beibehalten werden.

// edit:

Für den Kopierdialog:

Der kommt jetzt mit dem System Tray. Find ich ehrlich gesagt praktisch, wenn ich bei mehreren Kopieraktionen nicht auch so viele Dialoge - die stören, unbeabsichtigt geschlossen werden können und auch nur temporär von Interesse sind - in meinem Blickfeld habe. Es gibt in der Gegend des SysTray ein kurzes Popup, das verschwindet wieder. Erreichbar über das "i" im Systray.

Willst du das nicht haben so gibt es dafür in den Systray-Settings eine Option. unter "Pop Up Notices".

----------

